# FET first consultation, what should I expect?



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I've just booked our first FET consultation for next week - exciting! Can anyone give me an idea of what to expect and how long the process takes from here? I had successful IVF treatment (DS is now 11 months) and we are lucky enough to have three frosties.

How is it decided what sort of a cycle you need, medicated vs natural? I have a regular cycle; does this mean I will need less meds?


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Sarah... no answers but I also would like to know as hope to be doing the same early next year. 

Grateful for any info


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

If your cycle is fairly regular they will probably recommend a natural cycle, I have just had a natural FET. I went in on day 10 for a scan to check the lining and follicle sizes, I then used home ovulation kits to see when I'd ovulated, when I had I went in for a blood test, a few days later (day 19) I had the ET and then started my meds (I have immune issues so I'm on loads on top of the usual progesterone). I found the whole thing much less stressful and invasive vs a fresh cycle. Good luck!!


----------



## Claire-ski (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not sure but think it depends on the clinic you go to as to whether it's natural or medicated.  At my clinic they don't do natural (or if they do it's never been mentioned or offered) only medicated.  I have pretty regular cycles (every 4.5 weeks) but the level of medication has never been tailored to how regular my cycle is or was, so I think that you'd probably be on the usual amount of drugs, that could be adjusted depending on your response.

I think at our consent signing and discussion it was discussed how many embryos they would thaw and how many to put back in.  We have a child from our first fresh ICSI cycle and on our first FET we went for one embryo but think on our 2nd we did have the option of going for 2 (we went for 1, but actually only ended up having 1 available)
I can't remember the time frame between going from discussing it to actually starting though

If you're doing medicated then you'd start on day 21 of your cycle, down regging for 2-3 weeks, and then start on womb thickening meds (I was on and am on currently prognova, which is HRT)  Once your womb lining is good to go then they'll thaw your embies and assuming they thaw successfully then you'll have the transfer.

Time frame wise, it all takes about 5-6 weeks from start to test date, depending on when you come on your period and drug response etc.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.  I'm excited, nervous but excited. Time frame of a medicated cycle sounds similar to long protocol IVF.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

i had a natural fet and all I had to do was ring on cd1, test for ovulation from cd10 ring up when it happened then go for transfer at a time they arranged.

I had to get forms of consent signed and I returned them before transfer

No scans or bloods


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

The process was really quick for me. The consultant didn't really make any points except to talk about how many embryos to have transferred and to suggest I lost all my pregnancy weight gain (without even weighing me).

I asked for natural FET because I was hoping to breastfeed still but he said no and that I'd have to have been completely dry for 3 cycles. I don't know if you bf or not.

He said that a natural FET wasn't compatible with immune treatment too. In fact he seemed very keen on a medicated FET in general, it just makes timings easier I guess.

I like the idea of a natural cycle but you need to be certain of when OV happens as when the embryo is replaced must coincide with optimum receptivity or it can reduce outcome xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the idea of a natural cycle (I've stopped breastfeeding and no immune issues) but I worry that medicated has better success rates. Being able to plan timings more easily is an advantage too because I don't want to tell work and my job makes it difficult to take time off at short notice.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope my next one will be another natural one too, it was so easy and very little pressure in comparison to meds x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting. My ovulation was never 100% regular or at the same time and we had no success with clomid so I think medicated is better for us but gives us some things to think about...particular another load of medications.. X


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is really interesting. We have a consultation booked for 27th April to discuss our 1st FET And I was wondering what to expect. We have a son born in 2012 and lucky to have 4 frosties. By the sounds of things and due to my not wonderfully regular cycles we will need to have a medicated FET.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Helen, I can tell you how it went for us now! It was a 30 minute appointment but we were only there for 10 minutes. I was asked if anything had changed for me health wise since my last cycle and told to start taking folic acid again. Then I was given a booklet with some info and told to call to book a nurse consultation to start treatment. It was an expensive 10 minute conversation to basically just be told 'ok, take folic acid and phone for another appointment'. Oh well; the hoops you have to jump through!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for that. I assume our consultation will be pretty much the same I have started taking Folic Acid again in preparation. Do I need to have blood tests done again for all the usual things?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I wasn't told I needed any blood tests so not sure! Just that I will need a smear test in the last 3 years.


----------



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

hi sarahr2bc, I have heard that intralipids needs to be administered 10 to 14 days before the ET. Sounds like that was not the case for your FET?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

L_ouise, may it ask which clinic you are with? We are gearing up for an FET after successful ICSI, and I've been told by our clinic (Liverpool Women's) I just have to have stopped breastfeeding before treatment starts, no set dry time before hand. I'm just concerned now after you mentioning 3 dry cycles! xx


----------

